# MK2 Winter Tyres



## Okcole

Hi,

I know this might be the wrong time of year, to talk about winter tyres but I've now sold my MK2 TTS and bought a MK3 TTS. Lucky me.

However, this has left me with a spare set of four wheels fitted with winter tyres from my MK2. I tried eBay, but no one wanted to buy.

Does anyone have a need or an outlet for four alloy wheels fitted with winter tyres?. They are in good condition with the tyres all having more than 6mm tread on. I tried £250 starting bid. Is that too steep? I really thought someone would have snatched them up, but maybe I will have to wait until November.

The tyres are Sailun Iceblazer wsl2 245/40R18 97vxl

Your valuable advice would be welcome as always.

Thanks,


----------



## HOGG

Maybe remove the tyres and sell them just as alloys on eBay

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Okcole

Good advice HOGG. I'd not thought of that.
Thanks.


----------



## HOGG

You're welcome

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobandnoddy

hello
Are these wheels and tyres still available?
Thanks
Simon


----------



## Hoggy

Okcole said:


> Hi,
> 
> I know this might be the wrong time of year, to talk about winter tyres but I've now sold my MK2 TTS and bought a MK3 TTS. Lucky me.
> 
> However, this has left me with a spare set of four wheels fitted with winter tyres from my MK2. I tried eBay, but no one wanted to buy.
> 
> Does anyone have a need or an outlet for four alloy wheels fitted with winter tyres?. They are in good condition with the tyres all having more than 6mm tread on. I tried £250 starting bid. Is that too steep? I really thought someone would have snatched them up, but maybe I will have to wait until November.
> 
> The tyres are Sailun Iceblazer wsl2 245/40R18 97vxl
> 
> Your valuable advice would be welcome as always.
> 
> Thanks,


Hi, If they are For Sale, put them in the Market Place with a price.No selling allowed in this section.
Hoggy.


----------

